# Bash-It-On : A year long activity



## Monty

*Bash-It-On : A year long activity IS FINALLY OVER - PICTURE NOW POSTED*

You can follow the progression of the packages by the color code of the names:
Green has received the package and has forwarded it to the name I sent them
Orange is the next one in line to receive the package.


**************************************************************************************************
You might remember a post I made earlier about Pencaching - 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40151
  Well, about two weeks late, but better late than never. 
  It will work like this. I will take names for the rest of February or the first 30 that sign up.
After the signup period, I will start it off by mailing a small USPS Flat Rate Priority box with numerous (as much as I can cram) pen turning related items to one person on the list. They may take out as much of what was sent as they want, but they would have to replace it with just as many similar items. Example, you take 2 pen kits and 5 blanks, you have to replace them with 2 pen kits and 5 blanks from your stock. The only request that it be replaced with something of approximately equal or greater value than what you took
I will send you a name and address to send it to. No one will know to whom the package goes until I send them the name. You must send it on to the next person via Priority Mail within 48 hours. After we go through the list, the last person would send it to me.
This is open to our International members as well. If you prefer not to be assigned an international address to mail to, please let me know when you sign up and I’ll send you a domestic address.
I’m guessing shipping time between domestic participants will be 3 days and 8 days for international participants. Please remember this will only work if everyone mails the package in a timely manner. Please try to get the package back in the mail within 48 hours of receiving it. Hopefully the USPS will not lose the package somewhere along the way. The only cost to you will be postage. 
I will also ask that you post in this thread when you receive the package and when you mail it. This will help me keep tabs on it.

  To sign up, you can post here, but PLEASE DO NOT post your mailing address, PM me your address and IAP screen name.

  Hopefully we can keep this going and be complete about Bash time next year.

  If there is enough interest, I may start a second package.


UPDATE Jan 30
Here is the list for Package #1
Rjwolf3
  Jimofsanston
Johnkofi
Lulanrt
Hdbblue
me2cyclops
StatProf
Verne
rej19
dntrost
JohnU
Sparhawk
nava1uni
TurnedAround
  Blind_Squirrel - ???? Still around????
Flyingmelon
Crashmph
  Ned B - ???? Still around???
PenTurnerfromMaine
Harley2001
TurnCrazy
GoodTurns
Philbaldwin - waiting on box 1


Here is the list for Package #2
ken69912001
pssherman
MikeMcM1956
LEAP
Altaciii
NewLondon88
ericw95
Mr Vic
Rarest wood
1080Wayne
Wolftat
hunter-27
Rangertrek
 THarvey
polarbear1
Randy_
AKBeaver
Arjudy
USAFVET98
Rusalka
Manny

If you sent me a PM and your name is not on the list, Please PM me again.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Mannie,
I'm in, will send ya my address.


----------



## jimofsanston

Sounds interesting, I am in too. sending you my PM.


----------



## NewLondon88

This sounds like fun .. I'm in


----------



## johnkofi

Sounds interesting - I'm in too.


----------



## Lulanrt

Count me in!!!!! I send PM
Travis


----------



## Verne

Think even I could accomplish those guidlines.
Put me in the pot too Monty.
Vern


----------



## hdbblue

OK, lets take this thing international - or at least to Canada - I'm in too - it sounds like fun. PM on the way.

Harvey


----------



## me2cyclops

Im in we did this on lumberjocks , its a great idea


----------



## StatProf

I'm in if room!


----------



## rej19

I'm ready, willing and able.


----------



## dntrost

I am in  sounds like fun...


----------



## DocStram

I'm in.


----------



## JohnU

Sounds like fun,  Im in!


----------



## altaciii

Mannie,
You can count me in.  Just let me know.


----------



## sparhawk

Put me in coach! Im ready!


----------



## Woodlvr

I'm ready also if you have any room left.


----------



## nava1uni

Please count me in on this one.


----------



## TurnedAround

Too cool! I'll play with y'all. The box will enjoy a trip to Colorado.

Ed


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Count me in.


----------



## flyingmelon

sounds interesting. I'll share the love.


----------



## tishtigger

count me in


----------



## Crashmph

I am in! PM Sent!


----------



## Monty

Still plenty of time to get in on this.


----------



## Ned B

Oh all righty... I'll give it a try... (and for you LJ's on here... I'll do Much better on turn around time)


----------



## Harley2001

Put me in I'll send address


----------



## TurnCrazy

Count me in!


----------



## GoodTurns

GoodTurns wants to play!


----------



## ken69912001

Count me in.


----------



## pssherman

Count me in too.


----------



## MikeMcM1956

Sounds fun, PM on the way....

Mike


----------



## RonSchmitt

I'm in if there's room.


----------



## Monty

All post after this one will be put on a second list.


----------



## ericw95

I would be interested in getting on that 2nd list.


----------



## Randy_

Please add my name to the second list.
 
Thanks.


----------



## Mr Vic

I'll take 3rd for 2nd list.


----------



## ericw95

bump


----------



## 1080Wayne

Please add my name  .Wayne


----------



## wolftat

Please add me to the list also. thanks


----------



## ericw95

It's a slow go but we are making a 2nd list.  Jump on board and you'll never know what you will find in your mailbox.


----------



## ericw95

I am really surprised that more people haven't signed up for this great offer.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

I don't want to have people put out because they have to ship internationally, so that's why I haven't signed up - it can be a big expense....and I can't really afford it anyway

If it works out domestically, maybe I'll add myself in later...

But yes, I'm surprised it's such a low number too! 

Andrew


----------



## DurocShark

We did one recently on woodnet's turning forum. I'm in for the second list on this one too.


----------



## Rangertrek

*I'm In*

I'm in for the second box.  Looks like a lot of fun.
Nice angle on geocaching for penmakers.
I have been geocaching for many years (1st in Louisiana).
Can't wait to get the box.  PM Sent.


----------



## Monty

Gotcha down John.


----------



## THarvey

Monty,

I am in.

I will send you a PM with my info.

Thanks for coordinating this.

Tim


----------



## polarbear1

I wanna try this too - pm on the way


----------



## Monty

polarbear1, you're in.

Tim - Need your info.


----------



## Randy_

Mannie:
 
Are you waiting for some minimum number of people before you start the second box in motion or simply waiting for some predetermined date??
 
No rush.......just curious.:wink:
 
If you don't get your min. number of people for the second list, maybe you could transfer a few folks from the first list to balance things out??


----------



## Monty

Randy,
I haven't started either box off yet. I'll close this on Saturday morning and most likely even the two groups out and start the two boxes off on Monday.


----------



## USAFVET98

I would like to be a part of this as well. PM sent.


----------



## AKBeaver

I'll join in, sounds like fun!


----------



## arjudy

I'm in.


----------



## Monty

This is now closed to new participants. I'll get the final list posted later today. Please check to make sure I have you included if you had previously contacted me. I plan to get the packsge off in Mondays mail to the first participant, not necessarily the first on the list or the first to contact me.


----------



## philb

Will jump on the 2nd list if there's any spaces need filling?

Also dont forget to tick GIFT and under $30 dollars, otherwise intentional orders will get customs charges in many countries! 

PHIL


----------



## Monty

Finally got my act together and the two packages are going out today.....*not* in the order listed in the first post. I divided the names up so that there are about the same number of participants in each list. I will PM the recipients so they will know to be on the lookout for the package. I ask that they post here when they receive it. I will than send them a name and address to ship to.
If you sent me a PM that you wanted to be included but do not see yourself listed in the list, let me know, I may have missed copying your info.


----------



## Monty

Our first recipient of the first box, Tim, PenTurnerfromMaine, has received the package.


----------



## Manny

*sweet*

I was wondering when this would start


----------



## Monty

I had Jeff move this thread over here to Casual Conversations and stick it to the top so it would be easier for everyone to follow. I'll post updates as to who the box is going to next as it progresses along.


----------



## Randy_

As I recall, the guidelines were that a recipient was to pass the box along within 48 hours of receiving it.  Making allowance for weekends, shipping time and other little scheduling hiccups, I was figuring about one recipient per week per box.​
 
Since the first box was received on March 12, that would suggest about a dozen folks should have received the two boxes by now.  I don't recall seeing even one message concerning the receipt of either of the boxes so I am kinda wondering what is happening??​


----------



## NewLondon88

I didn't know we were supposed to post, it seemed like a big secret.
Of course, I could have just read the instructions..

.. naaah.

Real mean don't NEED instructions.

I got a package a few weeks ago, stuffed the box and sent it along.
Some neat stuff in there..


----------



## LEAP

I have to admit that I was the cause of some delay. I was out of the country for a week then came home on a holiday weekend and the post office was closed on Monday. It was fun picking through the box trying to decide what to swap for. Thanks for running this Manny, It should be interesting to see what you get back.


----------



## Monty

Randy_ said:


> As I recall, the guidelines were that a recipient was to pass the box along within 48 hours of receiving it.  Making allowance for weekends, shipping time and other little scheduling hiccups, I was figuring about one recipient per week per box.​
> 
> Since the first box was received on March 12, that would suggest about a dozen folks should have received the two boxes by now.  I don't recall seeing even one message concerning the receipt of either of the boxes so I am kinda wondering what is happening??​



The thread got lost over in the Bash Forum so I had Jeff move it. Was it a hoping it would have bee a little further along but hit snag or two. But moving along again.


----------



## polarbear1

I got the box in the mail and packed a new one ready to send, what a great idea, the box was packed about as full as it can get and is going out the same.  I hope some people post some pictures of what they made with blanks and kits from the box.


----------



## titan2

If there's room, I'd like to get in.......first time reading this thread!


Barney


----------



## nava1uni

I will post box tomorrow.  It's all packed waiting to go.  This is fun.


----------



## Harley2001

Got it today.and will send it back out on monday


----------



## Manny

Hey Mannie just curious who is next on the list for the second package

Thanks for running this the anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## THarvey

Any update on the status of the boxes?  Nothing posted in a couple weeks.

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Manny

Thanks for updating Mannie!


----------



## 1080Wayne

Package received yesterday and some goodies removed . Who will get it next ????


----------



## Manny

How does it look Wayne? Lot of good stuff inside?

Looking forward to checking it out when my name is drawn

Manny


----------



## Randy_

Just got a message from Manny that one of the packages is on its way from Canada to Texas!!  Sort of like Christmas in June!!  
 
Just realized that the email from Manny came from California.  I've been confused all of these months.  I thought this activity was being organized by the Texas Mannie!!


----------



## Monty

Randy_ said:


> Just got a message from Manny that one of the packages is on its way from Canada to Texas!!  Sort of like Christmas in June!!
> 
> Just realized that the email from Manny came from California.  I've been confused all of these months.  I thought this activity was being organized by the Texas Mannie!!


Randy,
Don't get too confused, there is a Manny and a Monty here on IAP. I am "Monty", located in Texas. My real name is spelled Mannie but pronounced very similar to "Monty", hence my IAP name. Manny is located in California. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Randy_

Now, I am more confused than ever??? Went back and looked at the first message again and it did come from Mannie (TX Mannie) rather than from Manny (CA Manny).  Don't know how I came up with that idea......computer gremlins, I guess.  So it looks like I was correct all along and TX Mannie is running the Bash-It-On after all.
 
WOW.......guess I've been sniffing too much super glue??


----------



## Manny

Randy_ said:


> Now, I am more confused than ever??? Went back and looked at the first message again and it did come from Mannie (TX Mannie) rather than from Manny (CA Manny). Don't know how I came up with that idea......computer gremlins, I guess. So it looks like I was correct all along and TX Mannie is running the Bash-It-On after all.
> 
> WOW.......guess I've been sniffing too much super glue??


 
Cracks me up. Just a side note to add confusion. 
TX - Mannie is CA (the glue) Mannie

California - Manny is just a plain old lurker. Nothing more.... yet


----------



## Randy_

Manny said:


> Cracks me up. Just a side note to add confusion.
> TX - Mannie is CA (the glue) Mannie
> 
> *California - Manny is just a plain old lurker. Nothing more.... yet*


 
Personally, I think CA Manny is a practical joker and actually did send me an email just to mess with my head!!


----------



## hdbblue

A well travelled package arrived here today and I replenished the supplies and I'll send it out to ????

Only the shadow knows for sure - or Mannie.


----------



## Randy_

They tried to deliver mine Thursday; but I wasn't home to sign for it.  So now I won't be able to get it until Monday evening because of the holiday.:frown:


----------



## Monty

Randy and Harvey, PMs sent.


----------



## Randy_

I haven't even picked up my package yet and Mannie has already told me where it is to go next.
 
Going to somewhere on the East coast; but that is all I am going to say.  :tongue::tongue:
 
I'm munching on some Herr's Kansas City Prime Steak flavored potato chips.....something new at the grocery store.  Don't think I will be buying a second bag??:frown:


----------



## Randy_

OK, picked up the package tonight. It came from Wayne Richardson in Alberta, Canada. Poor guy really got slammed for postage as the package weighed just an ounce under 8 pounds.

Here is a picture of the package as received with a box of playing cards shown for scale.











And here is a picture of the contents all laid out so you can see what was in the package.









:bananen_smilies027: :devil: :bananen_smilies027: :devil: :bananen_smilies027:


----------



## rjwolfe3

Tease!


----------



## Monty

It's apparent that this now has much more than it started out with. I originally started the box as the Priority video box in a Priority Flat Rate envelope. I know it didn't weight more than about 3-4 pounds. This was to keep the shipping down to the $5 range for domestic mail.


----------



## THarvey

Am I missing something?  I cannot see the pic of the contents.


----------



## Xephius

Hey All,

  I would like to jump in on this as well. I have a collection of surplus goodies that need distribution, this seems like a cool way to pass them along. Please count me in.

-X



----------



## NewLondon88

Monty said:


> I originally started the box as the Priority video box in a Priority Flat Rate envelope.



Yeah, but it was small and I couldn't cram anything into it.. so that got
bumped up to a flat rate. Looks like it has been bumped up further, too. :biggrin:


----------



## Randy_

The stuff is in a medium flat rate box now.  It doesn't show in the picture because my shipment came from Canada so the FR box was wrapped in brown Kraft paper.


----------



## wudnhed

Can I get in on this?


----------



## Randy_

Gett'en the Bash Box ready to mail and thought I would do a quick check.  There are two different "medium" flat rate boxes.  One is almost a cube and the other is longer and wider but much flatter.  Turns out the flatter one has about 64 cubic inches more volume than the cubic one.  That is a cube about 4" on a side.  So if you are mailing something that is made up of lots of small pieces(like pen blanks), the flat box will hold about 10% more material for the same shipping charge.


----------



## THarvey

Randy_ said:


> Gett'en the Bash Box ready to mail and thought I would do a quick check.  There are two different "medium" flat rate boxes.  One is almost a cube and the other is longer and wider but much flatter.  Turns out the flatter one has about 64 cubic inches more volume than the cubic one.  That is a cube about 4" on a side.  So if you are mailing something that is made up of lots of small pieces(like pen blanks), the flat box will hold about 10% more material for the same shipping charge.



So does this mean you are adding 10% more to the contents, before you send it to the next basher??


----------



## Randy_

Since Mannie said the original box was a video box, I am going to cut back the items to what will fit in a video box to refresh the original spirit of the Bash Box.  This will be a benefit to everyone as your commitment to postage will drop to $4.95 rather than the $10.35 that the larger box requires!!!:wink:


----------



## Manny

Hey Mannie if I am the last guy on the list do I get to keep it all?


----------



## Monty

Manny said:


> Hey Mannie if I am the last guy on the list do I get to keep it all?


Nope, It comes back to me in the end.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wudnhed

Randy_ said:


> Since Mannie said the original box was a video box, I am going to cut back the items to what will fit in a video box to refresh the original spirit of the Bash Box.  This will be a benefit to everyone as your commitment to postage will drop to $4.95 rather than the $10.35 that the larger box requires!!!:wink:



I think this is a good idea Randy, thanks!


----------



## NewLondon88

Randy_ said:


> Since Mannie said the original box was a video box, I am going to cut back the items to what will fit in a video box to refresh the original spirit of the Bash Box.  This will be a benefit to everyone as your commitment to postage will drop to $4.95 rather than the $10.35 that the larger box requires!!!:wink:



That way you should be able to fit most of the gold slimline kits and the
basswood blanks.


----------



## Randy_

NewLondon88 said:


> That way you should be able to fit most of the gold slimline kits and the basswood blanks.


 
Hey..........   
 
That is the stuff I was planning on keeping!!:biggrin::wink::biggrin:


----------



## Randy_

Bash Box is on its way East.  Sent it by the Pony Express!!:wink:


----------



## hunter-27

So is thing thing still going or did the packages reach an untimely death?


----------



## Manny

hunter-27 said:


> So is thing thing still going or did the packages reach an untimely death?


 

I am hoping it is still alive and moving. An update from the Glue man would be great. 



Manny


----------



## hunter-27

Manny said:


> I am hoping it is still alive and moving. An update from the Glue man would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> Manny


 An update from ANYONE ELSE would even be ok.  :wink:


----------



## Monty

Hit a temporary snag with both boxes. One person has been busy at work and not able to get it out, said he would this week. The other is somewhere between Canada and England. Tracking down that one right now.


----------



## hunter-27

TY for the update Monty.


----------



## Monty

Package #2 is back on track. Package #1 is somewhere in never never land between Canada and Great Brittan.


----------



## Monty

Package 2 has been received.


----------



## jimofsanston

*Package 1*

Is that still missing in action?


----------



## THarvey

*Look what arrived at my house today!!!*

The box arrived at my door this afternoon.  I tried to post a picture of the contents, but it looks like it couldn't past the pen porn filter.  :rotfl:

Edit:  This is box #2.  I will pack this out in a new box before I send it out.

Thank you Everyone!!!


----------



## Manny

lol 

love the pics!!!


----------



## hunter-27

Nice photos. :biggrin: I hope my turn is soon, I may not be able to resist using the stuff I have set aside for this. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## jimofsanston

*that stinks*

Your Photo's are worse than the TV sensors


----------



## THarvey

*You should see what's inside!!!!*

Too bad the censors won't let the pics pass. :mad-tongue:

WOW!  This is SWEEEEEEEEEET!  resent::laugh:

Now, what to choose, what to choose???? :bananen_smilies051:

I gotta go now, the pen porn is calling.  :bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies046:


Some things will have to dry out some.  The box was sitting in 1-2" of water when I got home, thanks to an afternoon thunderstorm.


----------



## pssherman

Too bad the censors won't let the pics pass. :mad-tongue:
Too bad about the pics.:frown: For those who would like to see what was in that box, I took a picture before I sent it out. Let me go find it.
Well, I looked for that pic for over an hour, it seems that the mission impossible team caused the pic to self-destruct when I mailed the package.
Oh well, maybe the censors will have a change of heart.

WOW!  This is SWEEEEEEEEEET!  resent::laugh:
My thoughts exactly when I received the package. Just like christmas.:biggrin:

Now, what to choose, what to choose???? :bananen_smilies051:
Just choose it all and then start over with a fresh box of stuff.

I gotta go now, the pen porn is calling.  :bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies046:
If you don't take some strong sleeping pills, the calling will keep you awake all night. DAMHIKT

Some things will have to dry out some.  The box was sitting in 1-2" of water when I got home, thanks to an afternoon thunderstorm.
With all that tape on it, it's a wonder that water could get inside.


----------



## THarvey

pssherman said:


> Some things will have to dry out some.  The box was sitting in 1-2" of water when I got home, thanks to an afternoon thunderstorm.
> With all that tape on it, it's a wonder that water could get inside.



The USPS left the box standing on its end, next to my back door.  Of course, the sides had less tape than the bottom or top.  Some water made it past the tape.  With the down pour we had, I am glad the box was too heavy to float off.

The box is the only thing that will not survive.  A few pieces of wood soaked in some water, but they will dry quickly.

BTW:  I am trying to convince the sensors to allow a pic.  So far, they have turned down all my bribe offers.  :befuddled:


----------



## THarvey

*Box #2 has left Alabama*

Already then boys and girls.  The contents for box#2 are now packaged in a new box.:biggrin:

Come Monday, this 10+ pound assortment of pen making wonderment will begin its journey West on I-20 to its next destination.

After a 500-550 mile trek, it will arrive for its next visit with one of our good friends.   Wonder who is next on the list:question:  

*UPDATE:  The box is now in the capable hands of the USPS.  It should reach its destination, west of here, in a couple days.*

A great big *thank you* to Monty for coordinating this exchange.

Also, a big *thank you* to everyone that handled the box before me.  You provide me some interesting things to sort through.  I have some interesting goodies to play with for a while.

*Fair warning!!!  *Some of the contents of the box will require some imagination.  But, as creative as this group is, it will be interesting to see what unique designs you conjure up.
Happy Trails Box #2!!!


----------



## Rangertrek

*Its Arrived*

Wow, Wow, & WOW!!
No joke abut the 10#s of wonderment.   I don't know the species of half the blanks.  The box is full.  Quite a selection.  I have my eye on a few pieces, my wife had the box open when I got home, and she had several items pulled out for inspection.:biggrin:

I will give it a good inspection tonight and try to have it on it's way by Friday to the next lucky person on the list.  Who might it be?

Thanks to those that have come before.  Thanks Monty for coordinating this one.:biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3

So I take it the other box is gone for good?


----------



## Monty

jimofsanston said:


> Is that still missing in action?


Package 1 is still MIA. Received a PM that it could take from 6-8 weeks for it to get from Canada to England, so we are still in that time window.......there is still hope for it. If it is truly lost, I'll add those remaining names from list 1 to the bottom of list 2.
Meanwhile, #2 is going strong.


----------



## jimofsanston

If 1 showes up i would like to stay on that list. Might have so unique stuff form abroad.


----------



## Rangertrek

*Big Box #2*

Well, the big box#2 is leaving Louisiana on it's way to the next destination.  I thought I might try to reduce the items inside since it is about full.  Ended up putting more stuff in than I took out.  

This was a great idea and the fact that it is still going and may last almost a year is wonderful.  Lets do it agian next year!


----------



## Manny

Yeah this is fun watching it move around. Thanks again for managing it Mannie


----------



## arjudy

The package left Springfield, OH this morning on its way to the land of the Hoosiers.


----------



## ken69912001

I had a bug in my ear telling me to get ready. LOL


----------



## ken69912001

Received the package.It will be sent on soon.


----------



## Monty

Well, we're getting close to the end of the list for Package 2 and Package 1 is still MIA (still a chance it will show up). When #2 gets to the last person, I'll start at the bottom of my secret list for package #1 and work up the list. If you wish to remain on the list for Package #1, let me know and I'll skip your name for Package #2 (clear as mud, huh).


----------



## USAFVET98

Mannie,
  I am in for the next round



Monty said:


> Well, we're getting close to the end of the list for Package 2 and Package 1 is still MIA (still a chance it will show up). When #2 gets to the last person, I'll start at the bottom of my secret list for package #1 and work up the list. If you wish to remain on the list for Package #1, let me know and I'll skip your name for Package #2 (clear as mud, huh).


----------



## jimofsanston

Hey Monty how about moving to list one and if package 1 showes up see who would like to be on that list too?


----------



## me2cyclops

you can put me on whatever list still has a box associated with it


----------



## JohnU

I'll wait it out for package 1 and hope it is full of goodies!


----------



## Wolfcoast

Is it too late to get in on this? Or should I wait for the next round. Would love to be a part of it and I finally have a permanent address!! LOL

I have no problems waiting until the next one if you prefer.


----------



## Monty

Wolfcoast said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? Or should I wait for the next round. Would love to be a part of it and I finally have a permanent address!! LOL
> 
> I have no problems waiting until the next one if you prefer.



PM sent.


----------



## jimofsanston

Has anyone heard or seen the package 1 yet?


----------



## Monty

It's still AWOL.


----------



## hunter-27

box arrived, will go out soon


----------



## keithkarl2007

If this starts up again i'd like to jump in


----------



## hunter-27

The box headed west today.


----------



## Buzzzz4

keithkarl2007 said:


> If this starts up again i'd like to jump in


 
I would like to take part in the future as well. sounds like fun!


----------



## Manny

Got it yesterday.


----------



## Manny

All packed up and ready to go. Will drop at noon tomorrow.

Manny


----------



## Monty

Since Package 2 has made it through the list and Package 1 is still MIA, Package 2 will now be routed through the remainder of Package 1's list. So far, only one person has opted to wait for Package 1 besides Phil. So, to those of you on list 1 that have not yet received it, be patient, Package 2 is on the way.


----------



## jimofsanston

Monty you can move me to package 2.


----------



## Manny

Package is away..... Heading back east

Manny


----------



## Manny

Everything arrive intact???


----------



## Verne

Monty,
 Providing that my name is on package #1, I'll wait.

Vern


----------



## Monty

Looks like we've hit another snag with Box #2. It was received by Mark AKA *me2cyclopes* on 11/23. He was supposed to ship it out to Rob AKA *rjwolfe3* but so far no box. I have attempted to contact *me2cyclopes *over the past several weeks but no response. He has not logged on since 12/1. Does anyone have another way to get in touch with him?
Still nothing on Box 1 so I guess it's lost somewhere between Canada and England.


----------



## Monty

*Up and Running again*

The Bash-It-On Box is up and running again thanks to hunter-27's gracious restart.
You can check my post #1 to see where it's going.


----------



## hunter-27

Monty said:


> The Bash-It-On Box is up and running again thanks to hunter-27's gracious restart.
> You can check my post #1 to see where it's going.


 No problem glad to do it.  I think it was a great idea that needs to make the complete circle.  Hopefully it will not have any more disappearing acts as it completes its journey.


----------



## philb

Box received!!

Be on its last leg in a few days!! Back to the coordinator! Also thanks to hunter-27 for restarting, cant believe two boxes where lost! Unreal

PHIL


----------



## jimofsanston

Monty and hunter thank you both for helping to complete this Bash. It was a shame that the boxes were lost. The group one well can chaulk up to the go old postal service. It is setting in some corner lost and may be found some day in the future in about 10 years or so. The second what can we say. But thanks again for doing this.


----------



## philb

Hopefully Monty should be receiving the box on its last leg of the journey within the next 7 days!

PHIL


----------



## Monty

Received the box from Phil today so the Bash-It-On is now officially over. Didn't get to take a picctre of what I received yet. Will try to get it up tomorrow or Thursday at the latest. Sure are a lot of nice looking blanks.


----------



## Manny

That was brutal Mannie. Glad you got something in the end

Manny


----------



## hunter-27

glad it wound up with you during the bash.  Maybe the lost packages will show up by the next bash.


----------



## hunter-27

Monty said:


> Received the box from Phil today so the Bash-It-On is now officially over. Didn't get to take a picctre of what I received yet. Will try to get it up tomorrow or Thursday at the latest. Sure are a lot of nice looking blanks.


 Huh Hummmmmmmmm, pictures?? :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Monty

Well.....finally had time to take a picture of the final contents. On the right are all labeled blanks, center are acrylics and unknown blanks, left are 4 slim kits. Not sure what the blade is fore (arrow) because it's too late to slit my wrist or throat now that this is
ALL OVER

I would like to thank all that participated and hope it was worth it to you.


----------



## philb

Haha. I wondered where the blade had gone. I use it cut the parcel tape!! 

Have fun with the blanks! And dont forget some pics of the pen outcomes!!

Phil


----------



## rjwolfe3

I hope that purple PR blank comes out okay if that was the one I included. That was my very first cast. It is very see through so good luck. If it's not mine, then ignore the previous!

Edit: Is there a way to see a bigger photo?


----------



## Monty

rjwolfe3 said:


> I hope that purple PR blank comes out okay if that was the one I included. That was my very first cast. It is very see through so good luck. If it's not mine, then ignore the previous!
> 
> Edit: Is there a way to see a bigger photo?


If anyone wants to see the original photo before I adjusted the size so it would fit, PM me your  email and I'll send it to you.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Mannie, send it to wolfespensnthings@hotmail.com please. Thanks.


----------



## NewLondon88

SLIMLINE kits??   I know that package passed through my shop, I
can see my handwriting in there. There were some nice kits in there..
.. a little disappointing to see it finish with just slims though


----------



## jimofsanston

All it had when i got it was slims also. I put a few very nice burls in there too. Seems like someone got to it before you did. The round blue and red was mine I see. I called it fire and water it turned out really nice for me. There was a worthless burl and alumilite too.


----------



## Monty

Rob and Landon, photo sent.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Just remember that the first two original packages disappeared. I don't know how many ended up contributing to the third box.


----------



## NewLondon88

rjwolfe3 said:


> Just remember that the first two original packages disappeared.



Both?  hmm .. maybe it ISN'T my handwriting. Sure looks it, though. I put
a black palm in there, and I can see one with what looks like my scratches ..


----------



## philb

NewLondon88 said:


> Both?  hmm .. maybe it ISN'T my handwriting. Sure looks it, though. I put
> a black palm in there, and I can see one with what looks like my scratches ..



Trust me its not! Its mine!

In from me are the Brown Oak, Brown mallee Burr, Indo Rosewood, london Plane, Anjan, ropala lacewood, masur birch, steamed pear and kingwood, oh and the palm. All the wooden ones with black sharpie pen writing!

Oh and the added extra of a scalpel blade.

I know the box before had originally come from Hunter, but after went to a at least 3 people before me? One of them JohnU

PHIL


----------



## NewLondon88

philbaldwin said:


> Trust me its not! Its mine!



Then congratulations.. your handwriting is as bad as mine! :tongue:


----------



## philb

Haha it's probably worse! That was my neat writing!!


----------



## wudnhed

Maybe if you guys ever do this again you can get a tracking #, just a thought.


----------



## jaybird

I'm not sure if I'm considered part of your group, if ya have to be a certin kind of member if that makes any sence, I guess what I'm saying I know I'm a member here but if its only for the higher up's that can partisipate, if not and you do this again I think it would be fun and interesting to go through the hole process of not knowing till it was over, so if you do it again I would love to pertisapate if I could,,.

Thanks,, Jay..


----------

